# What is your End Game?



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 14, 2010)

Just curious, but what is your goal with photography?
Do you want to become a:
Portrait Photographer? (Business/Second Income/Hobby)
Wedding Photographer? (Business/Second Income/Hobby)
Art Photographer? 
Fashion Photography?
Stock Photography?
Photo-Journalist? (as a profession)
Scrapbooking?
Sports Photographer? (Pro/Hobby serving the community)
Take better pictures? (travel/family/events)
Other?


As a side question, do you have any background in the arts beyond High School? Any formal education in art/design?


My goal is to be an art photographer, and my immediate goal is to have a show in an art gallery by the middle of next year. I look at it as a possible second income. My partner is a picture framer, and this gives me some in roads to Interior Designers and gallery owners. My education in the arts started when I was very young and still continues, and when asked what I wanted to be when I grew up, my answer was always an 'Artist'. 
Working with metal became my passion, and now own my own Jewelery Shop.


So, what about you?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 14, 2010)

Art. My path is through fashion photography... I like fabrics and textures, but not as part of an image. I respond to the way I think things might feel on the skin.

I have participated in art all my life. I can't point to a formal education but I feel well versed and comfortable in that realm.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool!
I didn't think about Fashion. Duh! 

Good point too, about having a background in the arts. Not trying to say formal training is better, just looking for a grasp on various forms of art background, exposure...


----------



## TJ K (Feb 14, 2010)

Either sports or photo journalist. I'm leaning towards sports because I love to travel and have a deep passion for sports and shooting it would be a job that I love. A photo journalist is also nice but some of the things you have to see and then just keep shooting because it's part of the job just might be too much for me you kind of have to turn yourself off during that time it seems. 

Woops I forgot landscape photographer.


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fashion/Commercial

Self taught

And uh....when you say partner......does that mean....you know....you're.....you know.....


----------



## Moe (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2010)

^^ This without the bars, cage, wires and such.

Though idealy with a longer lens than I was using then!

And as for me no art training at all - I didn't even do art for GCSE level - so no history, studies nor training in that regard (which probably explains why I am currently a more technical than compositional photographer)


----------



## shmne (Feb 14, 2010)

End game? 

I want to take pictures I love for me. I don't want to sell them, but rather give prints to people that love my work. 

Currently I'm aiming to be a commercial photographer with ties in magazines, web page layout, anything I can get basically. My ideal goal is to become a accomplished commercial photographer so I can make enough to enjoy my own personal shoots. 

I don't really have a formal arts education, but I do have a formal design education. Thing is the art part was left out and we had to figure that out on our own :x


----------



## camz (Feb 14, 2010)

My wife and I have an end goal to pursue wedding and portrait photography full time within 5 years and get out of corporate.  I think being in photography these past 20 years I've explored everything but the macro side of it.  I've always been interested in photography however I was pretty much self taught b/c growing up in a typical filipino family the arts were never encouraged as a primary career path and I pursued engineering(my second love).  The last couple of years we've been incorporating fashion photography into the business which has sparked something new for me...atleast alot more then my partner.  Eventually I'd love concentrate on the fashion side of things and weddings while my partner concentrates on portraits and babies.


----------



## TylerF (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm good question, I think for me it's too soon to know haha. I have only had a dslr for 2 months. But I have always been into the arts. Mostly drawing and painting. As of right now, I want to do it all haha. I'm sure in a few years I will know for sure what I am good at. There's so many options it's almost overwhelming!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 14, 2010)

What I would LOVE to do, is take photos for an auto magazine (Car and Driver, Motor Trend, etc). I love performance vehicles, and to be first to see them/test them/shoot them would be awesome.

BUT I currently don't shoot cars ( ) so my more realistic goal is to shoot, grow as a photographer, and see where my skills/talents seem to bloom or progress further, then attack that (portrait, commercial, real estate, wedding).

As for formal art training, I've had none. I'm technical minded and don't really get down with the arts. I'll tell you all day long how a camera works and all it's functions, how the sensor works, etc.... But I'll stare at a tree all day long trying to figure out how to make it look good in a photo.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 14, 2010)

I would love to be a sports photographer that would be my dream job.  I love sports and think it would be a blast to have a job taking pictures of them. I don't see myself ever doing anything with photography professionally but I can dream.


----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> But I'll stare at a tree all day long trying to figure out how to make it look good in a photo.



Trees are darn hard to photograph! I can never get them looking anything like as interesting as they look in real life....


----------



## DubbinTy (Feb 14, 2010)

I am new to photography but i just recently got into it and mainly just want to keep it a hobby. I would like to become all around better at photography doing landscapes and macro which i seem to like a lot. But i mainly want to keep it a hobby so i have something else to enjoy besides my Volkswagen


----------



## iBats (Feb 14, 2010)

Documentary Photographer with wedding photography as a secondary source of income

i will be going to college for more formal education in the arts


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 14, 2010)

Its a hobby for me, I do not want photography to be a career, but if I can sell a few prints along the way to pay for new gear I will do it.
No artistic education past high school, however in HS I was in the Sudio Art program, but never went past that.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 14, 2010)

Very interesting thread.

When last photographing I was shooting art and commercial/editorial.
Now, I am going into commercial but hope to keep time to still do art (whether painting or photography.)

Formal education was a few classes at the art school in DC. The only ones that were useful were my design classes (and I keep telling everybody to take design class. Much better than a book on photo composition that skips over quite a lot of very valuable knowledge) and a law class. And a little bit of my painting class. I already had 12 years of photo behind me and the photo class was a joke to me.
Not so formal education: I grew up surrounded by artists. Most valuable free education anyone could wish for. I was privileged.

Most of my goals have been realized but I'm older and have been at this a long time. I have shown (and sold) both my photo and painting work in galleries but I still hope to show my sculptures someday. Talking about that, and please don't hate me, I have always considered my photo art work as non profit. There is, as far as I'm concerned, very little money in the art photo world. And not just for me.

To respond to a thread here a while back I looked up Jerry Uelsmann, a master of pre-digital image manipulation, very beautiful surreal stuff, and I picked up a couple of his prints for close to nothing. Now, there is a German photographer selling his prints at prices in line with paintings but that is very rare and that is partly why I switched to painting a few years back. 

There is very little money in art photo but it should not keep you from doing it. It is a great feeling to hang in a good gallery and, one never knows...

When asked what I wanted to be when I grew up, my answer was always: I want to change the world. My dad worked in the political realm and I went through high school in Europe so I was very politically aware. That has never changed and it often was/is more important than my career.


I did say earlier that most of my goals have been realized. There is one big one left. I have shot a couple of documentary movies but I have a script for a feature entertainment movie that I'm still hoping to get done someday


----------



## keith foster (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool thread, Bitter.  Thank you for starting it.

I am retiring from teaching in 4 years and my goal with photography is to make a modest part time job out of my photography.  I really don't want to do weddings though.  I love to do senior portraits and take pictures that people will remember and appreciate after I am gone and they are old.

My background is all self directed learning and a few seminars.  Lots of mistakes and lots of fun.


----------



## Hooker771 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a masters in criminal justice maybe I should take mug shots. 

No end game with the exception of a nice 8x10 from time to time to hang on the wall. I have a 5 year old boy and 2 year old girl so just getting into the game for future memories. Great thread.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 14, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea what I'm trying to accomplish or why I even do this. 

My best guess, to date, is that I'm trying to recapture some of the soul I lost through years of public school and corporate IT work.

Other than that?  Not a clue.


----------



## rallysman (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a hobby.


----------



## SushiWarrior (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe a bit of product photography might be nice, I always wanted to be a computer hardware reviewer by hobby and nice shots help a lot. Besides that, all I ever see myself doing with photography is a hobby. I don't expect to go anywhere with it, maybe some side income.


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Feb 14, 2010)

Ideally, I'd like to open up a baby/child portrait studio with a cutesy kid's clothing and gifts boutique attached.  I've been shooting a handful of weddings over the past few months as a way to monetize in the short term, but I'd like to get away from them at some point in the future.


----------



## Live_free (Feb 14, 2010)

I just like pwetty colors =D Nah I just like trying to convey emotions in pictures. =P


----------



## reznap (Feb 14, 2010)

I have no plans to do anything other than take pictures for fun and to share with others.  I'm buying the rebel t2i when it comes out, so all I can predict for certain is how much lighter in the wallet it will make me.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 14, 2010)

I simply want to take better pics than you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 14, 2010)

:lmao:


Low expectations, eh?


----------



## dyyylan (Feb 14, 2010)

I want to take pictures of people at the DMV.



no, but seriously I'd like to shoot just about everything. ideally i'd like it to be my source of income, but that's probably just a dream. i'm still in college so i'm allowed to dream


----------



## Eventer (Feb 14, 2010)

I would definatly love photography to be my career - Sports photography probably (Horse events etc)
And I'm still in high school/College, So I have alot of time to perfect my photography, and im working hard this year to try and a gain Scholarship on my Photography folio boards


----------



## suki (Feb 15, 2010)

For now, it's a hobby with some paying sessions if there is any interest. No formal education but learning through practice, research, books & assisting other photographers in hopes that I can make this into a career.  After all, who doesn't want to do what they love for a living? 

I really gravitate towards portrait & architecture type of photos, I like to people watch and wonder what their story is.  I also love old buildings/history because it tells a story and has substance. 

My goal is to be able to capture these stories and tell them through my photos.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, as far as End Game I've done everything from Molten Core through Ice Crown Cita.. oh wait wrong forum...

Interesting exercise, obviously everyone has ideas and goals on what they'd like but sometimes it can be tough to express it coherently.

Personally I've always had a love for photography; I love the idea of capturing moments in time and being able to look back to them and share them with others. You could say that's just a snapshot but its not always easy conveying what you see in a photograph.. in music you may have all the notes but the arrangement is what is important -- the lighting, composition, etc all tie together to express the moment. This is what I strive to accomplish, identifying the components of a moment and utilizing my knowledge and experience to best represent them in the final product.

When I was young I wasted many-a-roll in my father's P&S 35mm... a Minolta if I remember correctly... and I was always met with criticism of how I've wasted so much money. In high school my sophomore year I signed up for a Photography course, giving me the excuse that the money spent was for school and so justified. I learned a good deal about the history of photography, camera mechanisms, and the dark room. In fact, from B&W film development (my high school didn't have the money or permits for color film development chemicals..) to creating prints I felt I spent more time in the darkroom than out trying new things. I purchased a Rebel XTi w/ 18-55mm kit lens my freshman year of College and for all intents and purposes used it as a point and shoot until I graduated in May. As a double major in Microbiology and Political Science I didn't have to much time to explore this hobby and passion 

Recently I 'sold' my XTi to my father for like, 30% of what I paid for it with about 3k shots on the shutter and got the 50D, not that I advanced past the capabilities of the XTi but I'm not a small guy and I wanted something in my hands that felt substantial, and the 50D body (now gripped) certainly does. I love the thing and have been constantly shooting, trying things that pop into my head and I've seen/read here. It has really become that passion it once was.

I currently work 40-50hrs a week at a hospital from 3pm to midnight, so I'm getting frustrated never finding myself with good light outside inside or out (I tend to sleep 6am-1pm, as I'm pretty wired after work), but I'm working on it.

My end goal is to acquire as much knowledge relating to photography as I can to advance my photographs to a level I am happy with, and perhaps wow a few people along the way  As you all know/can see in the last couple of months I've posted about everything from Portraits to Landscapes and even recently some shots I took at a charity fashion show  ... though any rarely get through my self-criticism to make it to the boards.

This forum has been an invaluable source of information which has helped me be more aware of issues and constructive when criticizing my own work, which is far more beneficial than getting frustrated and mashing the delete button. While I have no current intention of using Photography as a source of income, I suppose my goal is to advance to a level at which I could, then continue to push the limits of my abilities.

Sorry for the book, I just enjoyed hearing others' backgrounds and motivations and wanted to share mine.


----------



## Digital Dustin (Feb 15, 2010)

I just want to take really nice pictures of my kids/family. Throw in a decent poster size something or other around the house would be nice but thats about it. My career is set for the next 15 years or so.


----------



## The Shoe (Feb 15, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> Well, as far as End Game I've done everything from Molten Core through Ice Crown Cita.. oh wait wrong forum...
> 
> Interesting exercise, obviously everyone has ideas and goals on what they'd like but sometimes it can be tough to express it coherently.


 
I take it you've downed Hogger, too?  Tough bugger, he is.

But yes, does seem like it's something that's hard to express.  I have no professional aspirations, nor do I have any artistic training...

I want to be able to take beautiful shots wherever I travel (I am a Human/Urban Geographer - most of my shots would be of buildings and the environment) and be able to share my shots with the people around me.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 15, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> I take it you've downed Hogger, too?  Tough bugger, he is.



:lmao:   :thumbup:


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 15, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> I want to be able to take beautiful shots wherever I travel (I am a Human/Urban Geographer. . .



:thumbup:
More often than not Geographers, myself included, take photography very serious.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 15, 2010)

I mostly just want to become good enough to take a "hanger" every now and then. I also want to get the most out of vacations. I don't like having to tell someone "The picture doesn't do it justice," or "It was better in person." I want my photos to do justice to wherever/whatever I'm shooting so viewers of my photos can have as close to the experience as possible that I had.

For formal education, I took private acrylic lessons while I was in high school although I never became good at it. After barely getting a BS in geography (flunked meteorology), I went back to school and got an associates in Television broadcast where I learned how to shoot video, which is very similar to photography.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Feb 15, 2010)

I want to get into editorial stock photography. ( Although I have been dragging my feet a lot lately )

I also have an interest in fine art photography. I would like to get entered into some competitions eventually and get some recognition, maybe have a showing at a local gallery. ( This is all once I get better, so I don't want it coming off as being pompous. )


----------



## joeamy05 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread, it is fun to see what others goal are. Personally, I just figured out that being behind a lens is where I want to be. 

Recently a friend of mine had a baby and invited me into the delivery room to take pictures of the birth. It felt like I came home, that is definitely what I want to be taking pictures of! 

As for education, lots of TPF, many books and currently enrolled in a Photoshop class taught by a truly gifted graphic designer. I hope to someday make enough money to pay for this hobby..and perhaps some food.


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> :lmao:
> 
> 
> Low expectations, eh?



I really want to know if you're gay or not. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## mostly sunny (Feb 15, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > :lmao:
> ...





My end, what?  Bitter I just want to remember to take the lens cap off..

Once I get past that.. I would LOVE to be able to take pictures like Dom and you.  I got a LONG ways to go.

Off to work on my "taking the lens caps off" technique.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 15, 2010)

Hobby for me. I like shooting action rather than still. Spontaneous rather than setup shots. So I lean more towards Events, Sport, Friends, Street etc. But who knows, I do like the other kinds of photography very much as well.

The major thing that made me get into it though, was looking at my travel pics taken with my P&S and being very dissapointed. I want my travel pics from now on to make people wish they were there.

I work professionally in the film industry (like photography, but at 24 fps  ). I am hoping alot of cinematography knowledge translates across.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 16, 2010)

burstintoflame81 said:


> ( This is all once I get better, so I don't want it coming off as being pompous. )


 
You're not being pompous. Having goals is a positive thing. 



joeamy05 said:


> Thank you for starting this thread, it is fun to see what others goal are.


 You are welcome. In some other discussions, it dawned on me that we all come at this "hobby" from different perspectives. Often C&C is given from our own point of view. That's not a bad thing. It's always good to pay attention to different points of view. I am glad people are participating in this discussion. I think it's cool to see where we are all at now, and where we want to be, and how long our roads are. :thumbup:



mostly sunny said:


> My end, what? Bitter I just want to remember to take the lens cap off..
> 
> Once I get past that.. I would LOVE to be able to take pictures like Dom and you. I got a LONG ways to go.


 You'll get there! I remember your goal was to take better pictures of your family, to put in scrapbooks/photo albums for when your kidlets are older, they can remember all the places they have been and things they have done. That's pretty awesome if you ask me.

I think you would benefit from a personal trainer. 



burnws6 said:


> I really want to know if you're gay or not. The suspense is killing me.


 
Why is this sooooo important to you?
Maybe you should post a poll.


----------



## Charles89 (Feb 16, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> Well, as far as End Game I've done everything from Molten Core through Ice Crown Cita.. oh wait wrong forum...



Same here...I just got Deathbringer's Will !

For the moment its only a hobby, but my dream would be to be a photojournalist.


----------



## Sam6644 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm a photojournalism student at The University of Cincinnati in my junior year. 

I'd just like to be able to pay back my loans after I graduate.


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2010)

I just wanna have fun...


----------



## mishele (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I started taking pics less then a year ago. I enjoy abstract and minimalist shots. I find myself more relaxed, slowing down, and learning to look more at the little details of life. Just a simple drive to the store now has me looking out the window searching for the next possible shot and seeing things that I never knew were there. So in someways I ve already reached a short term goal. But long term.....fun fun fun and stuff to hang on my wall!

I have a lot of background in art. I ve taken many classes over the years. I think it helps a lot w/ composition and having an eye for subjects.


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> I really want to know if you're gay or not. The suspense is killing me.





Bitter Jeweler said:


> Why is this sooooo important to you?
> Maybe you should post a poll.



It's not lol, I just noticed you said "partner" and I like to pride myself as someone who pays attention to small detail. I just want to know if I'm right. I could not care less if you are or not.


----------



## HannahRebekah (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll shoot, and thoroughly enjoy shooting, almost anything, but my business is for portrait and wedding photography and I have a particular love of people shooting.

I've found that pictures that don't contain special moments are much harder to sell - they have to be perfect and very unique - so that aspect is mostly for me, as a hobby.  I love shooting flowers and landscapes and especially water droplets on things.

As for higher education training, I have none to speak of.  I am naturally an artsy person, and the technical aspect comes easily for me as well - in that respect I consider myself blessed.  Most of my technical know how comes from Google and lots of practice.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 16, 2010)

A career?  I had mine!

I had a Minolta SLR in my late teens (50s) & wanted to make photography a career but life got in the way.  Now in my late 60s I have renewed my interest & can afford a little equipment. Now it is digital & more complicated but for me photography is just to see what I can do.  

Gaud, life is short.


----------



## canonnite (Feb 16, 2010)

Im really starting to look into wildlife and landscape photography for magazines, although im only 14 and i havent tryed much, going on a hike this weekend and hopefully il get some great pictures!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really sure...

Right now I have no plans and no goals.

There are a lot of things I'd like to do one day, but I don't think I'm good enough to do any of them right now.

I get lucky sometimes, but I'm not convinced that it's much more than that at this point.

Probably 80-90% of the pictures I take are family snapshots, so I feel like I'm way behind on everything else.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd like to make a few coins to pay for the gear.  Like back in the day...... buy a pound so mine was free.

But there is no end game.  I'm having way too much fun.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 16, 2010)

When this thread first popped up I was interested mainly because I didn't have an answer.  I was prompted to give it some thought and this what I've come up with.  I want nothing more from photography than the feeling of accomplishment from learning and applying while creating and having fun.  I enjoy pretty well every aspect of it.  From scouting for places to shoot to sitting at this desk doing post processing.  I also love researching gear and being a noob I have so many different directions I can take so I'm wonderfully overwhelmed with choices.  

The way I figure it, the only thing I could do at this or any point to take the fun out of this would be to attempt to do it professionally.  Not that I am or will be in the near future anywhere near talented/experienced enough to undertake such an endeavor, but even if I were I wouldn't.  I spent the entirety of my twenties working in a job that started as a hobby.  I no longer care for that hobby.  It completely burned me out on it and took every bit of joy out of it.  While I'll never say never, I can't imagine making that mistake again.  

Plus making money as a photographer generally requires dealing with and photographing people, which I'm not real keen on.  A decade of working retail kind of burned me out on people too as most of them tend to irritate me.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 16, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Probably 80-90% of the pictures I take are family snapshots, so I feel like I'm way behind on everything else.


 
After browsing your Flickr, I'd say 80-90% of your shots ar of beer.    :lmao: 



bentcountershaft said:


> ...burned me out on people too as most of them tend to irritate me.


 Most tend to irritate me too.


----------



## KalaMarie (Feb 16, 2010)

To improve.  Taking a night class taught by a local pro.  Learning about exposure right now.



Ron Evers said:


> Gaud, life is short.



Too true, too true.


----------



## Layspeed (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly, I was never into photography at all until last summer.  My wife on the other hand is a natural when it comes to arts or music.  I can play an mp3 no problem, where she likes pianos and violins.  We are a fairly young couple with children ages 7 and 2, so our main reason for buying our DSLR was to capture their growing years for them.  Now after some shooting and lots of reading, it's growing on me.  I'm more of technical person so I see it as a challenge to learn new things and how they work.  It will never be more than a hobby for me though.  And as bentcountershaft said, I don't think I'd ever want to do it professionally.



			
				kundalini said:
			
		

> But there is no end game.  I'm having way too much fun.



I agree with that statement!


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Probably 80-90% of the pictures I take are family snapshots, so I feel like I'm way behind on everything else.
> ...



I'll take that as a yes. :hugs:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Probably 80-90% of the pictures I take are family snapshots, so I feel like I'm way behind on everything else.
> ...



I just don't put _all_ of the family stuff on there, lol.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 19, 2010)

Thought I'd revive this for the new batch of members the bus dropped off.


----------



## SwissJ (May 19, 2010)

Cool thread.

My background is Architecture.  I'm into photography _only_ for the art... it helps open my eyes to the world in a different way.


----------



## vtf (May 19, 2010)

Excellent thread Bitter. I have spent 30 years in retail usually in soft lines seasonal type business, Im done. I've always had an artistic flair so I think its time for a new path on my own and I've always had an interest in photgraphy, what kind is still being debated but feel confident I can make it a business for me. I still have time but my patience with the retail world is growing thin.


----------



## Ryan L (May 19, 2010)

Bitter, I am glad you brought this back up. It's very interesting.

I am a dad that loves capturing every moment with my kids for the most part. It's a hobby, and some day I would love to do weddings on the weekends. I love macro work as well but it doesn't give people the satisfaction that capturing emotion for someone does. For now I will continue to learn about different aspects of photography until I think I am ready to move on. Just having fun doing it. 

If nothing at all, I am capturing a moment in time that few people saw the same way as I did.


----------



## pbelarge (May 19, 2010)

"Other" ........for now 


I did more technical kinds of drawing in highschool.

In college, my art professor had more belief in my work than I did and helped me understand I did have some talent. I graduated with a degree in Landscape Architecture.

My professional career led me away from art and decades later, I have decided I helped enough other people and am now helping Pierre.
For the last 14 months, I have been taking a weekday (and one weekend day as well) and go out shooting whatever comes to my mind. I have learned it is not just a camera that takes good photos.
I am thoroughly enjoying learning something new. I do not know if I will ever be as good taking photos as what I do for my career, but I am going to enjoy myself finding out.


----------



## AnaBo (May 19, 2010)

I have a BFA in advertising and illustrative photography (big name)... I lived in  beautiful san francisco. Worked in a gallery and assisted other photographers from carrying the equipment to post-processing. 

Right now I moved back to Mexico and am opening my own gallery of my work.. really I have no clue what I am doing, It's not really of a specific theme, it's of random pieces. I should have learned my lesson when I worked in the gallery before, Seriously I can't sell water to a thirsty person in the desert 

I really love taking photos, but when I get creative and inspired and already have an image in my head.. Its awkward when people expect me to carry my camera all day long and just take photos of everything..


I find it great that now people have easier time understanding photography and access to it, but it is sad that this has devalued the work of actual photographers..


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 19, 2010)

I spent a lot of time in pursuit of a career in photography, doing internships for a newspaper and studio photographer, a lot of work for hire on different levels and of different kinds, and all of the associated stuff. But I've decided to take a different direction career wise, and now I'm trying to relearn the whole thing as a hobby. It's actually kind of tough to switch.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 19, 2010)

At the moment, its mainly a hobby for me. I consider myself an amateur and am learning every day.

I take it literally...  The definition of "photography" is: Light Writing... to me, even though I don't use my camera as often as I'd like at times; its a way to keep a diary of what I see/feel.

Someday, I would like to be able to use my photography as a secondary or supplementary income. Who knows.


----------



## JasonLambert (May 20, 2010)

Portrait photography is what I love to shoot and look at the most. Something about the way you can tell or create a story about a person even if you don't know them. I love expressions... emotions... and I love looking deep into the eyes of a person and seeing what they have given to this world.

I was going to attend the Art Institute for Photography but decided after not only talking to people here but friends, family, and photographers that I should take business classes instead. I am now enrolled at Penn State and started classes this past Monday.

I am looking into taking some Photography classes in m y spare time. If you have any suggestions about classes on the internet I would love to hear them.


----------



## white (May 20, 2010)

I would like to do fine art photography someday. I used to work with traditional media alot -- graphite, ink, etc. -- and I just think photography is a faster and better way to produce the images I want. Press the shutter and you have an instant sketch. I am very much into conceptual imagery -- pictures with stories, symbols, etc. -- but the stuff I've been doing lately doesn't really show that. Revisiting the basics, I guess.

Duane Michals is my hero. And before him it was Giger. 

<shrug>


----------



## McMommy (May 20, 2010)

I'd definitely like to become a portrait photographer, and have my own part-time business. Financially it would be a way to pay off debt or put into savings, and I could still stay at home with the kids. But I'm not in it for money... I know I have a long way to go before I ever consider making it my living. In the meantime, I hope to get great enough to fund my habit, maybe take a class on photography and then one on photoshop.

I haven't had any formal training, just help from friends who are pros and share my style. I read my way through books, and ask my way through everything else I need help with.


----------



## Raizels (May 20, 2010)

Cool thread, thanks for thinking of us newbies 

For me, it's a creative outlet. I have a lot of passions and some talents (let's be honest here... more passions than talents :roll

But when I like something, I try to get better at it  - weekly voice lessons for three years now, going from crocheting round hats to complex pieces of lace, spending time every day teaching myself to read music... and for photography, this forum. 
I don't hope to become professional. If I ever have the time and money or give up singing (not likely), I'll go to a course. Otherwise, I'm just having fun.

My real dream (don't anybody DARE laugh) is to become an English Lit professor.


----------



## aliciaqw (May 20, 2010)

I like portrait photography and have an interest in photojournalism. I actually got my BA in broadcast journalism back in 2004. My formal training has been both technical and creative. I've always loved news magazines over spot news, but found myself writing and associate producing for the local news.  I got sick of that-- fast.  And the pay was really low starting out. So low that I ended up working at a country club on my days off (for the cash AND free golf).

I gave birth to my son last October and shortly after that I became obsessive about taking pictures of him. I started studying photography on my own and that only fed my obsession. I'm a stay-at-home-mom now and would love to make money with portrait photography (children, couples, boudoir, lifestyle, and weddings one day in the far, far future). I'd also like to satisfy the interest I have in photojournalism, though. We're a military family and could be gone at a moment's notice, so we'll see how this all works out!


----------



## fokker (May 20, 2010)

kundalini said:


> I'd like to make a few coins to pay for the gear.  Like back in the day...... buy a pound so mine was free.




Good analogy. I guess if you wanted to make photography your career it would be like investing in a few lights and hydroponic gear (lenses and bodies) to really make some cash.


----------



## aliciaqw (May 20, 2010)

fokker said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to make a few coins to pay for the gear. Like back in the day...... buy a pound so mine was free.
> ...


 
I don't like this analogy.  Selling drugs is a CRIME.  Fortunately, the type of photography most of us are interested in is legal.  Sorry.  I just hate when people assume drugs are accepted by the masses.  I don't see how this is appropriate in a photo forum.  Don't make me alert the good Christian folk now


----------



## magkelly (May 20, 2010)

Probably family/pet portraits, retail photography, and stock work will be my bread and butter, but I like art photography and would like to do that seriously at some stage. I'm also very much into specializing in boudoir photography, vintage and retro style pinups. While I do want to do some commercial photography I really don't want to do huge weddings and like events. I like photographing people and animals most.


----------



## fokker (May 20, 2010)

aliciaqw said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > kundalini said:
> ...




Oh my GOD, a CRIME? are you SERIOUS??!? Well if it's illegal it must be the devil.  

How about do yourself a favour and leave your narrow minded opinion out of what was, quite clearly, a joke.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (May 20, 2010)

fokker said:


> aliciaqw said:
> 
> 
> > fokker said:
> ...


 
I'm assuming the smily icon indicates that she was being sarcastic.

Me... I just want to take better pictures. I'll never sell anything, I had a friend ask me a few days ago to shoot his wedding... After a lot of haggling on his part and offering a good chunk of change, I finally got rid of him. I'm not interested the least bit on making a dime off of it.

My education consists of Information Technology, by trade, I'm a computer programmer for Macy's. I do have some entry level graphics design education, and took a few semesters of Art History, but other than that... I don't have any formal visual training.


----------



## P3 Photography (May 20, 2010)

Portrait and nature are both things I love in this field. I hope to start a business with in 1yr. doing family and events photos. I think abstract art photography is very cool too. 

My art background did not extend into college, although I had my chance to go to Colombia in Chi. but was young and dumb and didn't take it! :banghead:   In HS I took every art class I could, took some interior design classes in college.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 20, 2010)

I just like taking photos.  Plus, photography mixes well with any other hobby you pick.  My goal is to get better.  If someone sees my work and wants to pay me to do something, that would be great too.  I'm probably never going to actively seek out photography work though.


----------



## glp70 (May 20, 2010)

At some point, I would love to make money from my photography. As of right now, though, it's just a hobby. I have no formal training or schooling at all. I have been told I have an eye for the shot, though. I have some of my stuff on Flickr. My screen name there is glp70 also. Always interested in feedback if anyone wants to check them out.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (May 20, 2010)

I just want to get better at taking pictures.  I scrapbook and like to document our family's travels.  Some gorgeous pictures to decorate my house and give as gifts would be nice, too.  

I'm an art minor with a background in mostly drawing and painting.


----------



## taraj_00 (May 20, 2010)

Hmm, I don't think I have an end game with photography, and I'm cool with that.  I've had a camera forever (literally, back in high school- my 1st paycheck from my 1st job bought me a good old film p&s LOL).  But I've never really thought about what I'm doing with the camera, just snapped.  

My goal at the moment is to learn.  I enjoy taking pictures, and usually I take pics of my kids, family, friends.  I suppose if, one day, my skills (technically and creatively) are up to par and someone would like to pay me- I wouldn't say no!  But, really it's a hobby for me, like my quilting ... I'll learn, and keep learning, and if I make a buck here or two off of it, that's cool, but it's not the reason why I do it.  I do it because it makes me happy!


----------



## Hardrock (May 20, 2010)

I really got interested when my wife and I came back from our honeymoon and our disposable camera pictures sucked!  So I bought a Rebel XT in 2004. Then in 09 when My daughter was born I told my wife it would be cheaper for me to take our own pictures instead of paying someone else. Boy was I wrong I probally could have saved some money paying someone else ! For me Its just for fun , all hobbies that I have tried to make a career out of I ended up usually not enjoying them nearly as much. I have absolutely no training , Im self taught thanks to all the people hear at TPF!


----------



## jajomo (May 20, 2010)

My end game is nothing more than I finally do something for me...Married at 21.. first baby at 22...second at 23...well 15 years later..kids are becoming more self reliant and a chance sale at a mall and I finally found a medium for my artistic side. 

I found a hobby that doesn't isolate me from my family ..it engages us all....and even when they think I'm there for softball, football or whatever...I am really looking around and thinking to myself what to shoot next.


----------



## jeff_scott (May 20, 2010)

My ultimate goal is to get into automotive and portrait photography. I don't really care to make it a career but maybe getting to the point of bringing in a second income would be nice.

I took 35mm photos and wrote for my high school paper, but other than that I have no formal education as of right now. I'm looking into classes to shore up my overall composition skills.


----------



## KKJUN (May 20, 2010)

Sports / skateboard-photographer, in these 4 steps:

1.) Convince my more talented friend to get crazy good at skateboarding.

2.) Get crazy good at taking photos of him.

3.) Get sponsored in some sort of photo-skateboard team.

4.) get crazy famous.

Well, that's the plan...


I got my knowledge mostly of the internet, plus a little books and other photographers.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 20, 2010)

That's crazy.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 3, 2011)

Sooo, a year later...if you responded to this before, has your goal(s) changed? Stayed the same? Getting closer to reachin it?

I missed my photography goal, or at least I know it won't happen this year.
Oh well...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 3, 2011)

Apparently, I am subscribed to this thread, lol.  I have to go look and see what I said then...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 3, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Not really sure...
> 
> Right now I have no plans and no goals.
> 
> ...


 ^^^that was 2/16/10.

I don't think much has changed since then.


----------



## Giuseppe (Apr 3, 2011)

I want to take pictures for self enjoyment. Anything really peaks my fancy, whether it be landscape/cityscape, sports, wildlife, etc. If it's interesting, I want to shoot it. I'm just starting to get back in the game after a long hiatus so maybe these things will become more focused in the coming months, who knows.
I have no formal art training, just all self taught. I am currently finishing a degree in engineering design, but thats mostly mathematical and common sense lol.

My main goal would honestly be that one day when I own a house I want to have art. Not only art from other artists that I like, but also my own art for me to look at and for guests to enjoy and ask "Who took this photo?" and me turning and saying "I did" :razz:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 3, 2011)

I never responded to this thread originally, since I didn't even know what a DSLR was when it started..... I hope that doesn't prohibit me from posting in it now.

End game? To die of old age.

Goals with photography? Immediate (next 12 months) would be to get a better understanding of the basics, lighting and composition.... and wear out the shutter on my D7000. Next few years? To take better portraits than the low paid, barely trained High-School dropout working the photo booth at Wal-Mart, so my sisters never need to pay for pictures of their never ending stream of offspring. Lifetime goal? To find some form of photography that I can do proficiently enough to make a bit of scratch to pay for gear.

Ultimately, this is a hobby that I find very interesting, I don't have any dilusions that it will become anything more than that.  I'm not that good, and there are already too many fish in that tank.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 4, 2011)

To take over the world and discover immortality.


----------



## andynrach (Apr 4, 2011)

Ever heard the term, "Jack of all trades but master of none?"  Well, that's kind of me.  I can sort of sing, draw, paint, write, play guitar/piano, etc. but I am master of none....I cannot touch a single life other then my own with any of those things.  I want my photography to be different then that....I want to nuture it through my life so I can officially say I've mastered it and touched people with it.  Right now, I'm in the infant stage, but I'll work at it.  Ideally, I would like to do portraiture/weddings, but I'm less interested in the making money part (unless it's to buy more gear) and more interested in artistically representing moments in people's lives. That said, the gear ain't cheap and my husband will only put up wish so much....heheheheeh.  Great thread!!


----------



## dylanstraub (Apr 4, 2011)

burnws6 said:


> Fashion/Commercial
> 
> Self taught
> 
> And uh....when you say partner......does that mean....you know....you're.....you know.....


 
I hope you were trying to be funny but that comment was insensitive. I think he's talking about his business partner anyway.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, must not have seen this when it was originally posted! Anywho...

I guess my goal is to just be happy with the work that I produce and learn as much as I possibly can to improve upon my techniques. Portrait work is fine, but I couldn't see myself doing it full-time. I'd much rather just do freelance work on the side. As of recently, I've been selling prints of my work, but am working towards having a few of my pieces on display at galleries and local businesses. 

As far as education goes, I've taken two years of graphic design in college. Never took photography in high school, and actually dropped photography my first semester in college. (I'm very sensitive to migraines, so the fumes from the darkroom and I didn't mix well at all) Just learning whatever I can, and taking every opportunity for what it's worth.


----------



## Aze (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, great question, interesting to see also how long this thread has lived. I guess I'll toss my goals in here to, if anything it will be nice to see down the road if I was able to hit my goals. 

Well, I studied the music industry in college with a concentration in a/v communications. It was kind of a weird major, but a lot of fun. I got to study recording contracts, copyright, sound engineering and then oddly spent time in graphic design.  Turned out the music industry SUCKS! I actually enjoyed the graphic design classes as the arts were always my favorite. Sketching, music, painting (oh man i sucked at that) were all fun even if I wasn't very good. I wound up back in web design and spent the last 10 years doing web development. 

After all that my end game is this. I want my own design/development studio. I want to be able to do it all. I feel like if I can handle every aspect of a design studio, from art to programming it would be beneficial. Since a lot of people want photos on their sites, doing it myself is a big benefit. I've had people ask for everything from product shots to models wanting pages. I've got a long ways to go, but it would be great to be self sufficient. Plus being out and about with a camera in my hand is a nice break from sitting in front of the computer.

Well thats my ramble, hah.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 4, 2011)

Picked up my first DSLR 9 months ago only mainly as a hobby and to take better photos of my family.  A few months later, a pro wedding photographers was calling me to be his second shooter, shot a corporate event of a shipping company, covered a real estate board seminar, and documented a whole month's activities of a bus load of retired American tourists as they travel around the country. I never thought I get paid good money for my hobby and I'm having fun...


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 4, 2011)

My Goal is to sell the odd print and just keep enjoying the Hobby.

Pretty simple really.


----------



## rlemert (Apr 4, 2011)

Photography will never be a business for me, and I'm not sure if it's really ever going to be much of a hobby. I'm old enough to be pretty well set in both my career and my ways.

That said, I would like to consistently take better pictures than I'm taking now, and having a DSLR will allow me to practice much more than I ever did before. (I used my film Nikon quite a bit last summer visiting Australia, but that was the first time I'd taken any pictures since our trip to Hawaii five years earlier.) I do manage to pull off a decent shot every now and then, but I'd like to get to more "nows" and not so many "thens".

No formal visual art training for me. I've been a geek all my life (currently working in semi-conductor design), so lots of math and science. I have been involved in music quite a bit and feel I have a little talent there, but the wife and kid are more visual than I am (wife is better at drawing, kid - who's planning on engineering as well - seems to stumble across photos that I would give my eye-teeth to take.)


----------



## SNBniko (Apr 4, 2011)

For fun!

I am in school for Chemical Engineering, so I just want to be able to pay for stuff.  I have no aspirations to work a super high pressure, big business job (my mom hates it when I say that... 'Don't you have DREAMS?!' yeah, ma, I do, but they don't involve being worried about what huge distillation will go wrong next).  

I took an art class here at college... does that count?  =P  I don't have any artsy background.  I can draw (as in, direct render) well, but that's because I'm super attentive to detail in those regards.

Really, I am just trying to capture each and every day, the little things that I tend to miss when I'm rushing around trying to get stuff turned in or study for exams.  It's great fun!


----------



## vtf (Apr 4, 2011)

vtf said:


> Excellent thread Bitter. I have spent 30 years in retail usually in soft lines seasonal type business, Im done. I've always had an artistic flair so I think its time for a new path on my own and I've always had an interest in photography, what kind is still being debated but feel confident I can make it a business for me. I still have time but my patience with the retail world is growing thin.


 
Wow, it's almost been a year. Terminated in July of 2010, unemployed for 6 months, got new job with crappy company and paid less than unemployment.
I have been admitted to the University of Missouri Kansas City (UMKC) seeking a Bachelors of Arts Degree. I am pursuing a duel degree program in both Graphic Arts and Art History/education and with my already earned Associates in Business Management I look to leverage into Art Director or Studio Upper management. 
In the mean time I'm hoping to get promoted soon back to Management with the company I'm currently at and spending the next year to 2 years to recover from the economic losses I've taken this past year while attending courses at school.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking forward to another 20 years after heart surgery last year - I am 70 this year.


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't been around here lately due to real life interfering, and my work blocking most discussion forums (tpf included, but curiously, YouTube isn't blocked). But I'm glad I happened to catch this thread. It's interesting to see what people's skill level is now, and what their aspirations are for the future. For me, I haven't really thought much about my end game. I'm sort of a live in the moment type of person, so trying to foresee where I'll be in the future is a bit foreign to me. Short term, I just want to find more time for shooting and processing. Between work, school, wife and kid, I have very little time. The little time I have to shoot is usually doing it with another event, hiking, or whatever. And even when I do shoot, my RAWs sit on my hard drive for weeks or months before I'm able to find time to do anything with them. I don't really have any desire to go pro. I certainly wouldn't be against selling some of my work, but that opportunity hasn't presented itself yet, and I don't really have the time to make it happen right now. I have had people tell me, "Wow, I'd pay for that shot!" But of course, even when that avenue is pursued, it's ended up with a comment like, "Oh, well, I don't have the money right now."

So basically, my short term goal (no end game in mind really) is to:

1) Find more time to devote to my photography
2) Continue to better my skills
3) Potentially sell photos (not going to worry if this never happens)


----------



## behanana (Apr 4, 2011)

I would like to do automotive photography, more as a hobby for now, maybe someday as a second income or profesionally. I work on cars for a living so it seems fitting. I have no "art background", so I'm learning along way.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 4, 2011)

manaheim said:


> I have absolutely no idea what I'm trying to accomplish or why I even do this.
> 
> My best guess, to date, is that I'm trying to recapture some of the soul I lost through years of public school and corporate IT work.
> 
> Other than that? Not a clue.


 
I still don't know what I'm doing this for.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 4, 2011)

Great question bitter and some interesting responses from everyone.

 My goals are purely artistic, capture the world around me and put some cool stuff on my wall. 

But it is also more than this, for me photography is a way to tap into my creative eye that I always loved but never had the balls to persue proffessionally. In college when I really wnated to get into graphic design, marketing or web development my dad turned me toward finance and I never looked back convinced it was the 'sensible' choice.

Now working in the glorious world of reinsurance I have come full circle and have been persuing Photography as a hobby for over a year now. I feel photgraphy has saved me creatively in some way, not that i hate my job but it definitely fills a void that spreadsheets and contracts just cant satisfy. I look forward to a lifetime as a photog enthusiast, learning the art and trying to make some of it my own.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Apr 4, 2011)

My end game...is to post a picture, and get a complement from Derrel and Bitter.  Then I know I've made it.


----------



## camz (Apr 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sooo, a year later...if you responded to this before, has your goal(s) changed? Stayed the same? Getting closer to reachin it?
> 
> I missed my photography goal, or at least I know it won't happen this year.
> Oh well...


 
Totally forgot about this thread bitter and I'm glad you revisted .  Well a year ago I mentioned that hopefully in 5 years the wife and I would be pursuing photography full time together and I think we're halfway there as the wifey is now out of the corporate world...glad for her since she also gets to stay home with the kids :thumbup:.

As far as I'm concern...." I owe....I owe...it's off to work I go".  But I'm slowly chippin away...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> My end game...is to post a picture, and get a complement from Derrel and Bitter.  Then I know I've made it.


 What then?  Sell your camera?  How will you ever top that?  


Bitter & Derril both have their moments (good and bad, lol).  I respect both, and value their opinions, though sometimes I disagree.  I do not think that they are anything 'special' though.  (No offense intended.)

Generally, I don't worry much about the opinions of 'internet people'.  The opinions of real people (people I know, that is) matter much more to me.  But, sometimes, they can't see things for what they are, which is why I post here.


----------



## HannahRebekah (Apr 4, 2011)

My aim is a be a successful (aka at least make enough to support myself) wedding and portrait photographer.  I think last time I posted I hadn't yet shot a wedding, and I only had a couple portrait sessions.  Now I have a good wedding, several portraits, and better equipment.  Getting there!


----------



## lizheaemma (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool Thread....
I would like to get more into candid portraits, special populations, working with exceptional kids and geriatrics and create photos for their loved one that express their individuality,
while having them enjoy the experience of being photographed.  Photo journalistic style stuff, and overall just photos that I am  proud of. Maybe not a career, but at least something 
that would augment my quest for more photography stuff and things.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 4, 2011)

At first, when my son came into this world, I only wished to create, cleaner, sharper, photos of him.  It has grown into quite a hobby and I would not mind making some extra income, in the years to come, through it.  But doing this full time as a carreer?  Most likely not, but does it float around in this brain of mine at times?  Definetely yes!

Portrait Photographer? (Business/Second Income/Hobby) all three!
Art Photographer? why not if people are interested
Take better pictures? (travel/family/events) The reason I got into photography!
Other?


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool thread, lots of interesting responses. 

My goal is to get good enough, and sell enough work, so that I can buy more gear!  I have gotten into several group exhibits, so it would be fun to get one just of my work.  Its also really a cool feeling to have someone like your work enough to spend money on it. 
I have no formal art training, and my day job is in aerospace engineering.  Too much fun to give that up. 
I enjoy hiking / exploring the world and like having vivid pictures to remind me how beautiful a place was when my memory fades. So to capture that I am drawn to wide angle landscapes. I hope in a year...or ten...from now I am still exploring and taking pictures.


----------



## photocist (Apr 4, 2011)

I am aiming to be a photographer with a physics phd. 

Photography is an outlet for my creative side. Hopefully I will be able to make an impact with visuals that showcase the "interestingness" of the world around me, specifically things that other people tend to overlook.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2011)

My end game? I've been working on getting that last little bit of fuzz out of my navel...inspired of course by Michigan Farts and his fingernail dirt cleaning program...


----------



## JenKat (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no formal training/schooling in art or photography, other than classes throughout highschool, and a couple figure drawing classes in college.

I have been in love with photography since I was old enough to figure out how to take a picture. I would steal my mom's camera, and "waste" as much film as I could find, taking photos of everything from family and pets, to things in nature that I found interesting. Of course, most things back then were out of focus, and of very poor composition, unless I was very lucky. I've had various P&S cameras over the years, and only got my first DSLR in the past few months.

Photography has always been a hobby to me. A way for me to express what I see and feel at a particular moment, to share those moments when I find something interesting, or beautiful. I am always trying to find new ways to capture that which is usually overlooked in our lives.

My goal right now is to continue learning, growing in experience, skill and confidence. If I should get to a point where I could sell my services or art, that would be great. I am mostly interested in portrait, nature, and animal photography.

I tend to sell myself short when it comes to my art. I'm very self-conscious, and only started sharing my photos publicly in the past year.

:er:


----------



## Jarrod268 (Apr 4, 2011)

So how many other IT folks do we have? I've been in software development for 15 years now and all of that time spent in a cubicle is compelling me to spend more time outdoors. 

I want to get very good at nature photography. I want to get out and see things I haven't seen, photograph it and just enjoy it.


----------



## adversus (Apr 4, 2011)

My formal training is in IT.  And I have a Masters' in business with a concentration in IT management.

My end game for photography is a hobby.  If I could find a way to simply make it pay for itself, that'd be the goal.  I don't want to make it a career, at most just small supplemental income.  I don't have any plans to EVER shoot a wedding, but possibly portraits, seniors, or selling my existing prints.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Apr 4, 2011)

My end game is to be a runway and fashion photographer. I want to shoot editorials and ads that appear in Vogue. And, I really want to be a set photographer for America's Next Top Model. Just a little goal for when I move to California.


----------



## Rekd (Apr 4, 2011)

My end game is to see my kid's succeed at what ever they want to do, then photograph them doing it. They're the entire reason I got into (writing and then) photography and my life revolves around them. 

For a career, my end game is to be good enough to photograph what ever has my interest at the time and to, if desired, have the connections to get it published in a popular outlet. That will be the one way to keep it fun and still get paid.

Right now that interest is in action-sports and motor-sports. Who knows what it will be in 5 years. :thumbup:


----------



## Hollywoodgt (Apr 4, 2011)

Bitter great thread.....Me, no formal education in art or photography. I'm 52 yrs young and have managed to build a pretty successful business. I use to shoot about 18 yrs ago, raising two boys with my wife, business, coaching I had no time for it. I've always wanted to get back into it. So I did, bought some nice equipment and my goal is to get good enough, I can shoot just about anything. I love racing, yet also enjoy being in nature. Tom Mangalson, Images Of Nature, would love to be able to have a store in a cool town like Scottsdale, West Palm Beach or Naples and sell prints out of......that would be a fun retirement. Enjoying life through my lens......that's life!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to peruse through the beginning of this thread to see what I said a year ago.  I'm happy to report that my opinion hasn't changed much and that I'm still learning and having fun which is all I wanted in the first place.


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Apr 5, 2011)

Photojournalism I believe.  I'd love to travel and do something of the sort.  Art photography also.  I really just want to do it all, I've been obsessed for so long and I guess I'm more of a dreamer.  

As far as training it's just me and my cam.  Never had a class yet.


----------



## blackxthink (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to do it for portrait arts.  Not as a job..    i'd love to do stranger photography in the street and all that kind of stuff.


----------



## KenC (Apr 5, 2011)

If I knew, or thought I knew, it just wouldn't be as much fun.


----------



## sanderso (Apr 5, 2011)

Very interesting thread....thanks Bitter.

Like many here, my needs are to have a fullfilling hobby only. I have no formal training nor business aspirations. I've been taking snapshots for 30 years, creating great memories of the kids growing up. Now that they're grown, I want to improve my skills by actually _paying attention _to the shot: move off P, off the Sports mode, off the Portrait mode, off all presets (cameras seem to get more presets w each generation). A few months back, I actually spent 2+ hrs shooting a small, growing plant in M with my (then) new 35mm f1.8. I then knew I was REALLY hooked. I just hope I can continue to improve...and that my better half doesn't divorce me while improving.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 5, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> So how many other IT folks do we have? I've been in software development for 15 years now and all of that time spent in a cubicle is compelling me to spend more time outdoors.
> 
> I want to get very good at nature photography. I want to get out and see things I haven't seen, photograph it and just enjoy it.


 
* raises hand *

I think there are a lot of IT people in photography.  Creative outlet for Tab A Slot B types.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 16, 2012)

Manaheim, don't you have a show going on right now?


----------



## Compaq (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting thread!

I've been at it for a year, now, and I feel my only goal right is to develop a style that I am confident in. I want to be confident in composition and post processing, and in that my shots aren't newbish, but rather show signs of knowledge within visual arts and visual communication - even if I have no formal nor informal education in the field (except for what I pick up from, especially, Bitter and Derrel).

When I need to take pictures, for example when selling my house, my bike, my whatever, I am able to capture it in a flattering light and show it off nicely. I see too many poor pictures of stuff for sale on the internet, and it annoys me!

I'm starting to dive into film photography, and my current short term goal is to get into developing film and print them myself in the university photo club's darkroom. As a chemistry student, I feel it's only fitting! I also have ambitions of really understanding how the chemicals work on the film and photo paper.

Being regarded as the nerdy chemistry guy with lots of old rangefinders is also something I wouldn't mind 



edit: I really really want to win the contest one of our Norwegian TV channels holds every week in which we're supposed to capture weather. $1000 worth of quality weather tight clothes - that I intend to sell


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 16, 2012)

Dammit Bitter, I feel like when you bump this thread it's like a mid term consult with my academic advisor.

"Have you reached those goals yet?" 

"What do you mean you haven't set any goals yet?"

"How do you expect to advance without direction?"

Ok, Ok!  I bought a flash!  I'm messing around with it!  I'll figure it out, I'm sorry!


----------



## Compaq (Jan 16, 2012)

manaheim said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I have absolutely no idea what I'm trying to accomplish or why I even do this.
> ...




Why, you just need that perfect skyline picture, surely!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2012)

I wasn't around TPF when this thread started and hadn't seen it til now; still haven't read the whole thing.

But, Bitter, I *really* want to know...   Did you have the show in an art gallery you were aiming for this past year?

And, I've seen your jewelry, a few of your photos, and a couple of other pieces I recall seeing in a thread.
You ARE an Artist--quite an amazing one!


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2012)

My end game has changed......I want more!!! LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 16, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I wasn't around TPF when this thread started and hadn't seen it til now; still haven't read the whole thing.
> 
> But, Bitter, I *really* want to know...   Did you have the show in an art gallery you were aiming for this past year?
> 
> ...


 


Flattery will get you *almost* everywhere. 

No. It is still a goal. But honestly, I don't think it will ever be realized. That will take a lot of time and effort, that I don't have to spare.

My job is demanding, and I am ramping up my game there.
Fortunately, I love nearly every minute of the time I do have to spend at work.
Labors of love. Every day I get to create.


But, sm4him, what are your goals with photography?


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess the closest category I'd fit myself in is Art Photography. I have no aims to actually make a living with photography, though I would like to sell more of my work.
I have no real interest in portrait photography, other than just learning to do it for the sake of improving my overall skills.

I have no formal art education, but have always been attracted to it. I wish I *had* pursued it on a more formal level sometimes, but instead, for reasons that completely escape me anymore, I pursued a Business degree. Well, actually I have a B.A. degree with a major in Marketing, and a double minor, in English and Astronomy. No kidding.  This is what happens when young people are left to their own devices to pick a career path... 

I didn't pursue Art seriously for three reasons:
My Mother
My oldest brother
My older sister
They were all *fabulously* gifted artists, and despite their repeated reminders that I was younger, I just saw their giftedness and decided that I could not possibly approach that level of ability. So, I didn't try.  But as a teen, I discovered photography, and it gave me a creative outlet. By then, though, I had already convinced myself that I wasn't artist material, and I wasn't smart enough to be a computer scientist (my original plan for a major)...so I just picked Business.

But life has a way of bringing us back to our dreams. And so here I am, back with camera in hand and enjoying looking at life through the lens.  If I can sell some of my photos, maybe eventually have a show somewhere, I'd be thrilled.

But if I can look at my photos and LIKE what I've created...that will be enough for me.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 16, 2012)

There's no end for me and this sh*t is getting expensive....


----------



## momo3boys (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm glad bitter bumped the thread. I guess I haven't really thought of the 'end' game. I don't have any 'art' specifically, but I do consider myself artistic in many other mediums and my goal is to see this in photography.
My goal for this year is to finish the picture a day project and see how I can improve over a year. 
I would love to do more Wedding photography and really develop a style, rather than just copying my boss' style. (I love him but he really doesn't have one...). 
I want to get better at Sports, specifically wrestling because I know that I'm gong to be taking pictures of it for quite a few years. 
I want to learn more and more from this Forum about what makes a good picture great!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 16, 2012)

I have reached my photographic goal; if I see a picture I want to take, I pretty much have the skills to take it.
Of course my interests have narrowed considerably if not completely.  I take only street pictures seriously, anything else is just a snapshot AFAIK.

I have spent soooooo much time looking at pictures critically (on 3 different sites and several different clubs) that I've evolved my own ideas on composition and my goal now is to get these down and illustrated.  I've been working on an outline and am just about ready to start writing.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 16, 2012)

Sm4him, I was always encouraged to be creative, but discouraged to pursue it as a career. So thus the grasping careers occured.

I loved biology, and took two marine biology classes and that was my career goal. Until I learned how many yucky math classes I would have to take for that degree. Well that, and finally being freaked out by barracuda circling me, quite literally. Then I was a psychology major, then a teaching major, then advertising/graphic design, and it all settled back into art. And much to my parents surprise, I am NOT a ditch digger.

If only my mom was here to see me now! 

I think it's sad that you didn't pursue art further, and that you felt intimidated by your family.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 16, 2012)

momo3boys said:


> ... rather than just copying my boss' style. (I love him but he really doesn't have one...).


----------



## Sean1965 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just want to learn how do take great shots and see what comes of it. I would say mostly just for me but I love to learn


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2012)

Sean1965 said:


> I just want to learn how do take great shots and see what comes of it. I would say mostly just for me but I love to learn


You are in the right place!!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sm4him, I was always encouraged to be creative, but discouraged to pursue it as a career. So thus the grasping careers occured.
> 
> I loved biology, and took two marine biology classes and that was my career goal. Until I learned how many yucky math classes I would have to take for that degree. Well that, and finally being freaked out by barracuda circling me, quite literally. Then I was a psychology major, then a teaching major, then advertising/graphic design, and it all settled back into art. And much to my parents surprise, I am NOT a ditch digger.
> 
> ...



Ha, I can just see the barracuda circling! That would definitely do it for me!

I've really never understood WHY I was so intimidated by my family; I guess just being the youngest of 5 kids, and all of my siblings as well as my parents were incredibly intelligent, well-spoken and good at the things they'd chosen to do--I just always felt like the slow, stupid one. 
It didn't help that they all seemed to have self-confidence in abundance, and me, not so much.

But I never got ANY of that opinion FROM my family; they were encouraging and supporting. My dad, who worked in a job he pretty much hated all his life, just to support his family, always encouraged each of us to find what we loved and DO it, even if that meant struggling to make ends meet sometimes.

These days, I have my own kids who are now in college, making those choices that will affect the rest of their lives, without really the skills or insight needed to make those decisions.  My oldest wants to be a rocket scientist, and definitely has the brains for it.  But he has a creative side to, and I've always tried to encourage it.

My youngest is an artist. I've seen it in him since he was four years old. He went through periods where he decided to be a geologist (actually, quite a LONG period), and several other things, but he always comes back to art. He's brilliant, just as much as his older brother--he could easily be a rocket scientist himself, if he wanted. But he doesn't. He IS an artist; it's what he loves, and it's always been clear to me that he is gifted. So, much as some small part of me wants to encourage him into a more "secure" career...I have never discouraged him from going for it. The one thing I did do is insist he go to a four-year college/university, not just art school. He can major in art, but get a more rounded education as well. His art teacher in high school knew he was gifted, and really encouraged him. That was a huge help to him. 
His first semester at school was this fall, and evidently his art teacher there was pretty impressed as well. He not only made an A on his semester portfolio, he made an A on every single piece in it.

I'm probably more proud of HIS art accomplishments than I could ever be of my own, anyway.


----------



## t_hayat (Jan 16, 2012)

A dream job involving photography for me would be a photojournalist, especially a war photographer... But I'm already on a set career path to working in the foreign service/diplomacy field, so I'm still hoping I'll be able to keep taking photos on my postings and travels, and maybe capture a bit of that foreign correspondent photojournalist feel.


----------



## photog4life (Jan 16, 2012)

hockey photography!! i love hocke.. i love photography.... kind of a natural progression!
'
BTW GO BLUES!!!!! suck it dallas!!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure I have a finite goal with photography. I'm a hobbiest so I try to learn all different types of photography. I know it's a pretty lame answer, but it's true I gues.


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2012)

photog4life said:


> hockey photography!! i love hocke.. i love photography.... kind of a natural progression!
> '
> BTW GO BLUES!!!!! suck it dallas!!



Yeah.....suck it Dallas!!


----------



## jedirunner (Jan 16, 2012)

End game?  Lol, I've not even suited up properly to enter the game yet. ;-)

Actually, my background is 20+ years of computer programming (self-taught, no college for it), currently hobby programming iPhones and iPads, with a constant throughout-it-all desire to get into arts.  The last few years I've taken several art history, drawing, painting, photoshop, etc., classes at the local college, and thoroughly fallen in love with it.  I've been doing plenty of drawing/painting on the iPad, and some poor-quality raw photo processing on the iPad.

I have a desire one day to try wildlife photography (birds especially), and the type of controlled macro photography (intentional studio setups) that amazes me when I see pics on the web.  That day is far off and I'm happy and comfortable spending time learning my 7D and photography in general.

Kevin


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> No. It is still a goal. But honestly, I don't think it will ever be realized. That will take a lot of time and effort, that I don't have to spare.



Life is so short, and the craft so long to learn.  20 years ago my goal was to build a fine chair from a tree.  I never did.  Photography was a sidetrack.  For me, tinkering with an old camera is like sharpening a chisel or tuning a plane.  I like the smell of my chemistry.  I tend to get confused when I make something without getting my hands dirty.  I live in a town with a long tradition of craftsmanship.  200 years ago a craftsman would spend decades at his bench before he would dream of taking a commission for the best families on Charles St.  I sell some stuff locally and give it studies to my friends that show interest.  I&#7743; not sure that there should be an endgame.  The process should be an end in itself.


----------



## Underdeveloped (Jan 17, 2012)

Great thread, bitter.  I was starting to think that everyone on here was shooting at making this a career but me!  Like others, I'm taking this as a hobby to maybe hang a couple 8X10 s on the walls and have some great family photo's at xmas time without having to hire a photographer every year (you guys are expensive! ha).


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 17, 2012)

How things change with a little time 

I've signed the first set of papers for the sale of my studio which should be final by the end of March if everything goes as planned. The reason I quit the business some years back is still here plus some **** in my personal life recently led me to this and a desire to really, really simplify my life. I still intend to do art as a side thing but I'm going in a totally different direction.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 17, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Manaheim, don't you have a show going on right now?



Yessir.  Emerson Hospital in Concord, MA.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 17, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> Why, you just need that perfect skyline picture, surely!



Ha.  That shows you don't know me as well as you may think.  . I intend no malice in this statement... It's just interesting to see your perception of my "body of work".

Btw you made a comment about style earlier.  Me, personally, I'd be very wary of "style".  For at least some people I see "having a style" as hauntingly similar to "being in a rut".


----------



## manaheim (Jan 17, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> I have reached my photographic goal; if I see a picture I want to take, I pretty much have the skills to take it.
> Of course my interests have narrowed considerably if not completely.  I take only street pictures seriously, anything else is just a snapshot AFAIK.
> 
> I have spent soooooo much time looking at pictures critically (on 3 different sites and several different clubs) that I've evolved my own ideas on composition and my goal now is to get these down and illustrated.  I've been working on an outline and am just about ready to start writing.



I would be very interested to read that if it were made available, Lew.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 17, 2012)

@ bitter:  It's a tool with many uses.  I use it for work, play, family records, exploration.   Along the way, hopefully acquire more skill and knowledge, lose some bad habits and ignorance.  There is no end-goal for me, as it is another tool to help me get something done or achieve something.  At work, we use it to prepare our quotes (I run a contracting firm), document our progress, and showcase our results.  For that purpose, we use mainly P&S, while I bring my DSLR equipment along when I do site visits.   For play, it's a method to capture what I see and am intrigued by.  In the extended family, I'm the photographer of record. That means that I take lots of pics, and at the end of each family session (Thanksgiving, Christmas, weddings, birthdays, etc.), prepare a CD of images (one per family group), cleaned up and ready for print.  Over the years, the quality of the images has improved markedly.  And so it goes...


----------



## fsquare (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been working in the graphic arts field for 12 years and now leading a team of designers. Thing is, it is not my passion. I am actually thinking of going back to school and taking an intensive 2 year commercial photography program in the evenings. I am going to keep my day job since I do have a wife and child but plan to get my diploma. 4 nights a week, 3.5 hours a night from 6:30PM to 10PM. I don't live close to the school, parking is expensive and public transit stops running to my area at 9:15PM. I can't grasp how this will even be possible but my wife is behind me. They don't just let anyone in...they actually take a look at your portfolio, there is an interview and only 28 students are selected. There is only a very small registration fee to pay. That's it but they are selective. 

What i really want to do is open my own studio. I know how to run a business seeing as I ran my own for 10 years but i don't feel comfortable starting out without some sort of accredited education. I actually wouldn't even mind working for one of the better studios here in the city to start and then move onto my own once i grasp the ins and outs. I'm in no rush. 

If taking the intensive 2 year program isn't doable because of family obligations do you guys think it is a waste to take individual courses? This same school offers 30 hour courses one night a week. Two that i found interesting were Fashion Photography and Creative Composition. They also offer 9 hour workshops like Portraiture Composition and Travel Photography.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 17, 2012)

Take better pictures? (travel/family/events) - This seems to apply most to me out of all the options. Since I am just starting out, I don't have any lofty expectations other than to become proficient with my camera and photography. I probably will turn into a "jack of all trades master of nothing" kind of person but who really knows how I will evolve. I don't ever plan on taking pictures for money, it's my hobby activity to satisfy artistic needs.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 17, 2012)

No specific goals here other than to improve my skills.  I'm not looking  to make a career out of photography.  I need a way to blow of some  steam and photography is that outlet (or one of them).  I don't have any  formal art training.  Maybe that's why I'm struggling with composition a  lot more than the technical aspects.  I'm an IT geek as well as manaheim and a few others.


----------



## NickA (Jan 17, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> No specific goals here other than to improve my skills.  I'm not looking  to make a career out of photography.  I need a way to blow of some  steam and photography is that outlet (or one of them).  I don't have any  formal art training.  Maybe that's why I'm struggling with composition a  lot more than the technical aspects.*  I'm an IT geek as well as manaheim and a few others.*



Add me to the list of IT geeks.  I think you see a lot of IT people get into photography because it's another gadget, and this gadget had accessories to go along with it.  And if you are a programmer or web site creator like myself, there is an art to the way you compose and write your code.  Or the way you design a web site.

I started to like photography a long time ago when I was in high school thanks to my favorite 11th grade English teacher and school photographer, Mr. Colby.  My brother taught me how to develop film in our make shift darkroom (aka, the bathroom).

My end goal is to enjoy photography and have fun with it, and learn how to consistently take good pictures (or rather, take good pictures consistently).  I really like sports and nature photography, and would like to focus mostly on that.  I like being a consultant and working for myself in the IT world, so I don't think I'd even make a career out of photography.  I think that would take the fun out of it for me, so for now I'm content just learning as much as I can and enjoying what I do.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 17, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe, it may be that I don't know you at all. I just think about night shots when I think of you 

And about style: what I mean is that when I'm confident in the compositions I make, whether it's landscape or street candids, I believe I've developed a style. When I don't feel like I need "validation" that this is indeed usable, but feel confident in disregarding other's opinions that I, on an artistic level, disagree with - then I've found a style.. It's a bit hard to explain, but I hope you got it. I'm pretty sure my "style" will be greatly affected by this community, and it may be I don't "stand out" from the crowd, but at least I'm confident in my own "work"... when that happens, that is


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

burnws6 said:


> And uh....when you say partner......does that mean....you know....you're.....you know.....



Same question here....


----------



## greybeard (Jan 17, 2012)

I am a confirmed amateur photographer and have no desire to go professional.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 17, 2012)

*Portrait Photographer*? (Business/Second Income/*Hobby*)
*Art Photographer*? 
*Scrapbooking?
**Take better pictures? (travel/family/events)*

Actually, I want *not* to make money with photography. I need that some of my time is not related to practical survival. I built (and I still like) dynamic airplane models with the same spirit, and I run up to half marathons with the same idea. Photography is something more intimate than modeling or running. For the same reason I loose time playing with old lenses - manual focus means many pictures should be trashed, but I like the lens as object  .
I like portraits (I also attended a short course of a local photographer) but I'm little bit shy so I do not ask friends to pose. Sooner or later I hope to produce a set of consistently themed pictures, perhaps on the abstract side, that all together may be considered artistic. I'm not in a hurry; in the meantime I just like to be able to bring home better than usual pictures that document my work trips, my vacations, and friends meetings. 

 I have a scientific education (computer science) and now I'm on the other side of the desk. 
Although not educated in visual arts, I enjoy other artistic fields - I'm a strong reader, and I also I have also some expertise in poetry, including publication of three _plaquettes_. In one of them I was able to join my main area -science- with poetry, with more or less appreciated results. 
Rhetorical tools are partially shared in poetry and photography, and also a sort of instantaneous representation of a story -movies and novels share the opposite, even if the medium is the same. 
Another common point is the amount of people telling that there are no rules, that poetry is just pure expression of soul, and blah blah blah.

The proposition for this year is to post no more here but in the appropriate galleries of TPF. THing that many should do, to reduce load here  .


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > And uh....when you say partner......does that mean....you know....you're.....you know.....
> ...



Wow, Bitter, you sure are popular! 

For future posters, I'm just gonna try to help out a little here. Not that Bitter *needs* me to interject and "defend" him; I suspect he finds the whole thing amusing...BUT--this thread is 11 pages long, and several years old. In ALL that time, Bitter hasn't directly answered this question. That silence alone tells *me* what the answer is:

N.O.Y.B.  Noneya.  It is Not. Your. Business.  I mean really, just because he used the word "partner?" I've heard partner used by homosexuals to refer to their mate, by heterosexuals to refer to their mate, in both unmarried AND married instances.

Unless you are hoping for a date, it just really doesn't matter.


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 17, 2012)

Currently I am a parts manager for 3 dealerships and have my hands full. This is more of a hobby for me. I have clients who like my art and buy it from me. I am definitely weak at portraits of people but learning. Steadily I am earning few hundred a month is how much I would safely range it nothing crazy. Photography is a way I can make people happy with my work and I can pay for my upcoming equipment. The future is endless. I doubt I'll have my own business, but I'd like to consider myself a professional in the future years.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 17, 2012)

good question Bitter. I started out just wanting to take better vacation photography after a epic trip to Chicago. Never really wanted to do anything professionally at first. But as I got more into taking peoples pictures i started getting small jobs like weddings, model shoots and some club photography. I would like to be a professional and make more money doing photography. I dont know about it as a career at this point but i dont think that would be to bad a way to go. i also have a background in art. Nothing formal but I used to draw and paint plus I was a bass player in the symphony for years.


----------



## Canuk (Jan 17, 2012)

What a great question, its been said before but once more never hurt .

I bought my DSLR on Boxing day 2010. Used it for probably 6months before I had any inkling of what I was doing. Then I had that fateful trip to our local photography shop, and now I'm hooked. This past fall I took an evening class that explained the basics of photography and of the DSLR. Since then I have been learning, learning, learning.

Future goals - understand more about composition and lighting.
                  - continue to get better at taking photos of my kids, motocross, hockey and all of our adventures
                  - starting into the world of underwater photography
                  - get some good photo's to hang on my walls
                  - possibly at some point try to make some $$ at it, but remain fun and interesting.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Unless you are hoping for a date, it just really doesn't matter.



Hell yes it does.

As he is now you'd better believe I don't want a date. Way too hairy. But I do have plenty of one-use razors and with the 6 12-packs I have we should be able to get somewhere..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > And uh....when you say partner......does that mean....you know....you're.....you know.....
> ...



What difference does it make what I call my sweetheart, love of my life, partner in crime, of 11 years?


----------



## Compaq (Jan 17, 2012)

Someone tried to be funny at first, but it has spun off into something embarrassing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...



Hey, I have a "partner" too.. So what?  Amazing how small minded some of our members can be.. especially on matters that are NONE of their business! This is hilarious, except is also a bit sad!


----------



## cmartin2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Back to the orig question... if you still care after almost 2 years...  or even if you don't 

I enjoy photography as a hobby.  However, if I am going to spend time doing something, I want to learn how to do it well.  My end goal is that each picture I take is better than the last one in some way.  No formal education in the arts, in fact maybe the exact opposite as I have an Engineering degree.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh.. and the End Game thing.... just bought a D4 and a 85mm 1.4... that should give a hint!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Oh.. and the End Game thing.*... just bought a D4 and a 85mm 1.4... that should give a hint!  *



Now you're definitely a pro!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.. and the End Game thing.*... just bought a D4 and a 85mm 1.4... that should give a hint!  *
> ...



Nope.. not a bit... just likes me toys!


----------



## Sonoma (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm about as artistic as a pig in mud.  I couldn't even work that spirograph thingy!  I took the technical route instead. 

My goal was just simply to take better photos, but I only use my camera about twice a week.  If that.
I truly believe that I have improved due mostly to what I have read and been told here on this forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd really like to travel the world with National Geographic one day, and spend my off-time in the many mansions and hotels that I own.


----------



## HeatherClemons (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to do everything! I'm most passionate about art photography and fashion photography and one of my ultimate goals is to be published, have an exhibition or have my own book. 

But I'm also an art/photography blogger so that's another big part of what I think sets me apart from other commercial photographers, I guess. So I want to succeed with that too.  I have further education - a bachelor's degree in Art Photography.  It taught me a lot, including giving me an appreciation for the history of photography and by using film, I learned to _think _about every frame and _see_ like a photographer, but experience is really the key. After college, I still really needed experience to be able to get anywhere. I'm still working on that to be honest! 

I love that you asked that question! I think it's very important to think about and know where you're going.  Thanks for giving everyone the chance to get a little introspective and see what others are thinking. 

Heather Clemons~
Save the Artist - a creative community (that's my blog!) 
heather@savetheartist.net


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Me?...

I'm gonna keep on keeping on....

I had to go through 30 years of print photos as a result of a death in the family this weekend and I think I'm doing better now then when I got married...and that is def better than when I was single and shooting ducks. 

Call me a serious amateur just looking to master lighting for a good crisp, clean and meaningful shot. I actually do think I have one in my ballywick...

Now I need two.

C'mon...its been 40+ years...I think I'm due.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I was being sarcastic 
Hope the D4 serves you well!


----------



## Compaq (Jan 17, 2012)

I am just like cmartin - I have hobbies, and I want to do them well. I'm continuously learning the art of shaving, each shave makes me better. I will never master the art of shaving, but I will become better at it each time I do it. The same applies to photography. I dare say no one masters this art - and never will master this art. However, for each trip I'm on I learn something.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...



I ignored the Sarcasm! No problem! Thanks...!!!!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 17, 2012)

I posted on this earlier and now I would like to elaborate on it a little.  Back in the 80's I had a photography business of sorts.  I took wedding pictures and did a lot of sports teams.  I used a twin lens Mamiya C330 with a Braun potato masher.  After a few years of doing this on the side I got real burned out for it.  Spending my entire weekends shooting kids baseball teams really wore me out.  In the 90's I sold all my 2 1/4 equipment, kept my Minolta SRT's and put them in the closet.  I can remember years after that when I didn't even take a picture of anything.  I just recently rekindled my passion for photography and I'm not going to do any thing to  drown it again.  I feel like Rip Van Winkle with the digital stuff.  I am amazed at being able to shoot at ISO 6400 and having a very usable print.  Now we can do things with a computer and editing program that we could only dream about back in the day.  And, we can take as many shots as we like for free....LOL.....No professional work for me, strictly amateur.


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 17, 2012)

Headshots Actors and Corporate... And a little bit of Event Photography. Started out as a secondary income but has grown to my primary. I was a Dancer, Actor and ESPN commentator for years so the transition was easy.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been asking myself that shortly after I got my first dslr. I guess I still dont know.
As far as doing a service and taking money for it, I would love to have the ambition and the gutts to go out and just do it.
 But I think I still need to learn a bit more.
I think I would like to do portrait, wedding. But I sure love to travel and discover new places. The sense of photographing something that grabs your
attention and makes you sit back and smile. Thats what I enjoy. I guess thats what passion is.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

greybeard said:


> Back in the 80's I had a photography business of sorts.  I took wedding pictures and did a lot of sports teams.  I used a twin lens Mamiya C330 with a Braun potato masher.  After a few years of doing this on the side I got real burned out for it.  Spending my entire weekends shooting kids baseball teams really wore me out.



Dang... you sound like a long lost brother! Same here.. almost exacty! I was shooting 35mm OM4s and mostly weddings and softball/baseball teams! Got fried and quit... no photos for several years! Glad to know I wasn't the only one!


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the 80's I had a photography business of sorts. I took wedding pictures and did a lot of sports teams. I used a twin lens Mamiya C330 with a Braun potato masher. After a few years of doing this on the side I got real burned out for it. Spending my entire weekends shooting kids baseball teams really wore me out.
> ...



Great... this is the path I am on! I do wrestling, baseball, and trying to get the football contract for fall currently. I shoot second with a wedding photographer thats close by as well. Here I thought my candle was starting to burn brighter, little did I know it was going to get blown out! I even got all legal, taxes and all! lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ryan L said:


> Great... this is the path I am on! I do wrestling, baseball, and trying to get the football contract for fall currently. I shoot second with a wedding photographer thats close by as well. Here I thought my candle was starting to burn brighter, little did I know it was going to get blown out! I even got all legal, taxes and all! lol



All depends on how much work you get! Sometimes the money is no good, if you don't have a life also!


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 17, 2012)

Single father of 2 kids, I do 2 things; spend as much time with my kids as possible and photography. So no life really, lol. After they graduate I will have an opening for a life. lol


----------



## nickzou (Jan 18, 2012)

My End Game??

35mm Summicron mounted on E-P3.

That's my end game!

(I like toys)


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 18, 2012)

I like this thread!

My "five year plan" ends with me shooting full time. I am learning as much as I possibly can; if it doesn't work out as soon as I'd like it to, I'll be disappointed, but I'm not going to "go pro" until I know I'm really ready. 

I like weddings (have been "the" photographer for 2, second shot for several), but I know it's easy to get burnt out fast. I'd like to mix it up with some fashion photography and portraits.

I studied art for the short time I was in college (heh!), and then went on to work in two so-called studios. I learned a little about lighting at the first, but it was still very corporate and all about sales. The second I learned a lot about posing and composition; the lighting at that place was pre-programmed into a computer so all I had to do was push a button. I did learn how to lie very well when it came to sales... I'm not exactly proud of that; it was a big part of the reason I left.


----------



## RyanSands (Jan 18, 2012)

2011 I shot 13 weddings...2012 is my first full year going pro(don't really count 2011 since I didn't know what I didn't know yet haha). My goal was to turn my love of photography into a full time business and leave the world of web design/graphics behind. I'm well into my goal and things are looking very positive : )


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for posting this thread! I have a tendency to grab onto a new (or renewed in the case of photography) interest with severe tunnel vision and this time around is no exception....but I want it to be. This thread is helping me realize that 

Reading the replies here made me go hmmmm and what is MY path to get to my goals? And I had nothing. All I had in my pocket to pull out was this:
Ultimate goal: nature/wildlife photographer.

So ... Step 1... Take the blinders off!!
Woot! I'm closer to my ultimate goal than I was when I opened this thread so again, thanks for the thread/much needed kick in the butt!


----------



## Geaux (Jan 18, 2012)

End Game:

Improve my hobby and continue to enjoy shooting.  Never planned to take it to the job level, but if friends/family want things done, I don't mind doing them for a lil dough on the side, even though I'm not a fan of "people photography".

Maybe put some of my city shots in an art fair and sell a couple prints, but nothing major.  I really just enjoy shooting and keeping it relaxing, so thats my goal.


----------



## MWC2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't really thought about an "end game" it sounds so FINAL, lol.

Right now I'm happy just trying to learn how to get the best shots I can of my kids, but I will admit I'm getting a little bored of looking at their faces in PS, I think I might start harrassing the neighbours to see if I can take a couple of pictures of their kids, you know mix it up a little.  

As of right now, I have no need/desire/want to hang a shingle and call myself a pro or even a semi-pro, I don't have the talent, pateince, time or drive.


----------



## mishele (Apr 20, 2012)

"Where are they now?!"  BUMP


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 20, 2012)

I am still working on "World Domination". It's a tough goal. Baby steps.


As far as my photography goal from my OP. That's kinda scrapped for now.
My business is doing well, and I have adopted some new technologies that are taking most of my free time to learn.
A lot goes into a business and doing it all yourself really hampers social life and hobbies. 
I am so thankful that I absolutely :heart: what I do that the hours I put in aren't worked grudgingly.

I will continue to grow as a photographer, and maybe my original goal can be put off for retirement.


----------



## mishele (Apr 20, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I am still working on "World Domination". It's a tough goal. Baby steps.



Selling diamonds is a step in the correct direction!!! Money=Power :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Apr 20, 2012)

My end game?!!
I've accomplished more in the last year than I thought I ever would.....=) I don't know where I'm going from here but that's not a bad thing. I'm up for the adventure!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm still at step 1 on the steep side of the learning curve, kinda obsessing... But loving it lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 20, 2012)

I SUCK!  Man, I take photos and they look really GOOD on the LCD screen, but it seems that when I get them to my computer they aren't what I was expecting them to be.  

I'd like to get better, for me, so I can take images for fun, as a hobby, and perhaps if I get good enough and somebody says to me "hey, would you mind shooting some portraits of us for [insert holiday here]?", I can do that and maybe get some extra coin to help pay for this hobby.

I make too much income as it is to give up my career and make this my sole source of income.  If I made enough to support my "habit," I think I'd be happy.


----------



## DScience (Apr 20, 2012)

Getting involved with photography was simply a means to express myself artistically. I have no goals of making a dime off of this endeavor, however I wouldn't say no if it was offered to me.


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 20, 2012)

"Why, if not for the adventure?"


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 20, 2012)

I am currently a teacher, and it's doing my head in.
The wife bought me a camera 2 years ago when I turned 40. I had a Zenit 12XP back in '88-89 but sold it. should have kept it going!
I now take photos for pleasure, for my club, and recently in my little studio (studio sounds grand...it's not that big and is early days yet). I enjoy photography, and IF I could make my teaching salary doing photography I would quit right now. Under no illusions, though. I need FAR MORE experience and learning in photography to get there.
Right now, a few friends and friend of friends are happy to pay for a few portraits, or a disk with some photos of their latest theatre production on it. It's pocket money, not enough to buy the lenses I want just yet. but that will come, even if I don't end up professional and a "photographer by trade".

End game? Enjoy it, that at the very least.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 20, 2012)

Just to have fun with it, I don't need or want another job.


----------



## murklemark (Apr 20, 2012)

I enjoy taking photos and learning the process, alot of my friends are selling their souls for D800s and the latest equipment so they can become wedding photographers. I'd love to have a career in it but I'll see what happens.


----------



## groan (Apr 20, 2012)

I would love to replace my current career with photography.
I am slowly working towards getting myself set up for portrait photography. I don't want to shoot weddings but if asked nicely I would consider doing them again. I've never shot a wedding on digital, shooting on film was always so stressful.

I also like to shoot for the art of it. Love macro and textures. Love shooting series of images of a single subject (want to do a lot more of this).

End game? 
Short term, part time portraits, selling art pieces on the side.
Long term, Replace my current career doing full time photography of different service types. I'd like to do architecture and would do inventory/insurance/estate shots (boring but could make for a profitable income).
The whole thought of going self employed is scary to my wife, though. Frankly, it is a bit to me too.


----------



## sovietdoc (Apr 20, 2012)

For this time being I am just trying to learn more photography, and take better pictures.  

My ultimate goal?  If I see something beautiful, I want people around me to see it too.  What they make out of it is up to them, but I want to open this possibility for them to see and experience (to an extent) what I've seen an experienced.

I don't want to create art as what's around me is already so perfect, I just want others to see that beauty.


----------

